# Knocking After Brake Change?



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

Yesterday I changed out the OEM front rotors and pads on my 2003 Jetta for Brembo blanks and Hawk HPS pads. 

I have done dozens of brake jobs in my life and not experienced this problem before. Now, when I brake there is this knocking coming from the right front wheel. It starts when I put pressure on the pedal and ends when I stop. It doesn't happen when I'm moving, so it's not the bearing. 

What could this be? 

Also, is it safe to drive 100+ miles with this?


----------



## M.Klapp (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe the clip is loose or fell out?

:screwy:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I had the same issue with HPS on the rear of my B7 A4, as well as a few other B7 owners. Check the size of the pads back plate in relation to the stock pad. In my case the backing plate was slightly smaller, and the pad would shimmy back and forth knocking against the carrier.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Zmacs said:


> Yesterday I changed out the OEM front rotors and pads on my 2003 Jetta for Brembo blanks and Hawk HPS pads.
> 
> I have done dozens of brake jobs in my life and not experienced this problem before. Now, when I brake there is this knocking coming from the right front wheel. It starts when I put pressure on the pedal and ends when I stop. It doesn't happen when I'm moving, so it's not the bearing.
> 
> ...


Remove and reinstall the front pads. I've had it happen before on my MKIV.... not sure what, when when I redid the install, it went away


----------

